# Battery Fuse Box Melting - Help! - Pics



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

I started experiencing this strange electrical problem where I would be driving and all the sudden electronics in the car would start turning themselves off one by one... radio, A/C, interior lights, headlights.
This started back in December. I had the battery tested and it was good, alternator checked good, so I had the battery placed on a slow charge and didn't see the problem again till this week. The problems started in GA, I was in DC for the next 6 months, problems started up again when I got back to GA. I only mention this because of possible heat issues.
Checking under the hood revealed some interesting sights. Pics below.
Had the battery/alternator checked today at two places. One place said the battery was good and couldn't check the alternator. The second place said the battery was bad, but the alternator looked ok.
I saw this post, and this seems to be where my fuse box is melting:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2678226
So I'm wondering if the real culprit here is a bad alternator cable?
Looking for some feedback from anyone who may have seen or dealt with this in the past.
Thanks!


----------



## Turbo freak (May 9, 2005)

Maybe that 10 mm nut was loose, a bad contact creates lots of heat. You have to replace the fuse box as well as the alt cable.


----------



## Golfmk3_18 (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: (Turbo freak)*

yep gotta replace the box and i would replace the fuse aswell. The wire can be cut a little higher and re-crimped. Once all is in place you should check the amperage going through the wire with an amp-clamp. Doesnt seem normal for the thing to melt, although the loose nut is a possibilty


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Golfmk3_18)*

I'm going to replace the box, fuse, and atl. cable. I can't find any of these part numbers though on 1stvwparts.com. Any ideas on this?


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (RoofusX)*

TTT
Found the part number for the fuse box if anyone else ever needs it: 1J0 937 617 D
Cheapest I could find the fuse box was on ebay for $41+$11 shipping.
Still looking for a replacement alternator cable solution. Think I will make my own, but need to find out what kind of connectors I can use.


----------



## vdubchamp07 (Dec 13, 2007)

*Re: (RoofusX)*

i had the same exact problem. i took it to a mechanic because i didnt want to mess with that very important wire. he cut off that existing wire at the end and replaced it with a new one, replaced metal sheet where nut is bolted on top of to ensure better connection, and then placed electrician insulating paste on all of the connections on that relay. everything now works and no more smoking. i was able to change that box, I searched on here for "part outs", and as you will see alto of people have them so just search around. hope i was some help to you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## schwartzmagic (Apr 29, 2007)

*Re: (RoofusX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoofusX* »_I'm going to replace the box, fuse, and atl. cable. I can't find any of these part numbers though on 1stvwparts.com. Any ideas on this?

Alt cable is a dealer only item, supposedly...
I paid $125 for mine when I replaced it recently
I think I have the replacement box in my trunk. I'll look at the part number on the box when I go to lunch. If I forget send me a PM to remind me to look it up for you.


_Modified by schwartzmagic at 12:22 PM 9-23-2009_


----------



## Ceraq (May 24, 2000)

I have had similar issues. I think it is linked to the AC running when the car is shut off. My fuse actually melted to the box and the melted plastic prevented contact in the fuse block. This made my AC inoperable so I went looking for the culprit and found that. My alternator cable was not as bad as yours at all, but there is melted plastic there for sure. Why the fuse didn't blow I don't understand...
-Michael


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (Ceraq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ceraq* »_I have had similar issues. I think it is linked to the AC running when the car is shut off. My fuse actually melted to the box and the melted plastic prevented contact in the fuse block. This made my AC inoperable so I went looking for the culprit and found that. My alternator cable was not as bad as yours at all, but there is melted plastic there for sure. Why the fuse didn't blow I don't understand...
-Michael

From reading all the posts on here it is my understanding that if your fuse melted it was something to do with the AC or cooling fans running on high in warm climates.
But, as in my case, if it is the alternator cable that melted it has something to do with a bad alternator cable.
My new fuse box arrived yesterday. $52 shipped off ebay new.
I read in another post I can use 4-gauge thing braid JL Audio amplifier cable as a new alternator cable and crimp new ends on it that I can find at the auto parts store.
I'll be trying to collect these parts tomorrow and get to work on it. Sick of driving my truck around.


----------



## 6speeder (Nov 30, 2001)

Same exact problem a month ago. EXCEPT I saw the wrong fuse was in that connection! It worked great for years but all of a sudden the box melted. Just replaced with a new fuse box with the correct fuse and it works great.


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (6speeder)*

Which fuse? The three green fuses (I'm color blind, I think they are green lol) So you're saying VW put in the wrong fuse from the factory?








Just a bit of an update...
I put in the new fuse box today. I also had a warranty on my Everstart battery from WalMart. So they replaced it. I test had indicated it was bad.
So new fuse box in and new battery in. I have not replaced the alternator wire yet.
Took it out for a spin after charging out those parts, and a fresh oil change. Drove fine. There is a whine from the front end. But I think that is a bad power steering sensor. So hopefully not an issue with what I'm working on.
Anyway, with those two items replaced, I will keep tabs on the fuse box. If I smell burning again, then I think that points to the alternator cable being bad. If not, then maybe some other issue with the battery being bad.


----------



## 6speeder (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: (RoofusX)*

Forgot about this topic for a bit.
The fuse I am talking about is the one on the far left that leads to the alternator wire. The alternator wire was a little burnt but not bad enough that its not usable. The fuse box itself was melted. The fuse is supposed to be like 150A but was only 110A or something like that from the dealer... Haven't had a problem since


----------



## mec6288 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: (6speeder)*

I am having similar issues with my battery fuse box. Today the AC stopped blowing cold air. The mechanic told me it was the fuse that was blown (one of the green ones on the battery box) and that I needed to replace the entire box and fuse. He also said the black wire going to the alternator was bad, it is very hot and bent to the side at the connect exactly like the photo above. I am wondering why this is happened to many people, and how we can avoid it. Anyone have an ideas?


----------



## RoofusX (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (mec6288)*

From what I have discovered from my Sherlock Holmes esque investigatory journalism skills is that there are two main problems: 1) VW used the wrong fuse(s) for some of the connections in that fuse box; 2) VW used a faulty alternator cable.
VW is not admitting this and will not issue a recall. Some VW techs on the forums have stated they see this problem all the time and have requested it be recalled. The result is that the alternator cable is very expensive, and if it is what goes bad, your in for some pricey replacements.
The only solution is to make your own replacement cable, which I believe I linked to in this post. Though, just the type of cable that can be used is listed, not a step by step for making your own part.


----------



## Crzypdilly (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: (RoofusX)*

Back from the dead! I have a 20th AE and just experienced this problem. How do you know it is the wrong fuse? It is based on whether you have a 90a or 120a altnernator correct? How can I tell which fuse I need to put it and what alternator I have installed? The fuse that melted was a 110a. Thanks


----------



## ilie.vw.tech (Dec 31, 2008)

*Re: Battery Fuse Box Melting - Help! - Pics (RoofusX)*

replace your alternator harness, replace your fuse box, and check your alternator charging. Volkswagen has a midtronics for checking battery and alternator testing.


----------



## vintageagain (Sep 26, 2008)

i've been getting the same thing on my 03 Jetta. There's more that we can do then just deal with it and replace the melted fuse box. Go to https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/ivoq/ and file a complaint.


----------

